# Yamaha Moto-Bike Manual



## Shazbot (Nov 14, 2010)

Does anyone know where I might be able to source a Moto-Bike owners or shop manual? Preferably a 1975 version but not fussy.

Cheers


----------



## 1/2done (Dec 3, 2010)

Is this what you're looking for?


----------



## Shazbot (Feb 7, 2011)

Yep, that's what I was after! Just purchased one today on ebay (although the one in your picture looks in even better condition).  Hadn't been back to this site for a while, apologies for missing your message.  You responded to my other moto-bike thread too about front shockers...are you a moto enthusiast?  Do you do resortations? It's hard to find people with reliable knowledge on these old bikes so I highly value any human resources I can come across!  Do you know of a more specific site for moto-bike folks to share info and parts etc?  Cheers.


----------



## jcernie (May 9, 2016)

1/2done said:


> Is this what you're looking for?



Hi, do you still any manuals for yamaha moto bike? or do you know where i can online schematics for one? Doing a restoration on one. Thannk you!


----------

